# What does yeast look like on a dog?



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

My one dog has redness in the crevices where her legs meet her body. It doesn't seem itchy to her and it's not bumpy. It is just smooth and red. Could it be yeast? If so what is the remedy? Or maybe just irritation?


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

greyshadows said:


> My one dog has redness in the crevices where her legs meet her body. It doesn't seem itchy to her and it's not bumpy. It is just smooth and red. Could it be yeast? If so what is the remedy? Or maybe just irritation?


Sounds like yeast to me. You can wipe it down with a warm cloth and try using apple cider vinager on it. You can also give them Apple Cider Vinager in the food or water. It helps balence the PH and bacterias in the body. 

Dogs: Yeast Infection Remedies
Scroll down and it will have a list of remedies including POPULAR REMEDIES:
APPLE CIDER VINEGAR AND YOGURT, APPLE CIDER VINEGAR, MULTIPLE REMEDIES, WHITE VINEGAR 
You can click on them and it will take you to testimonials and things people have tried and what worked what didnt.


----------

